# Kanada 2



## heinrich (14. März 2002)

gegen sechs Uhr morgens wurden wir von unserem Guide Roland in Empfang genommen.Die See in diesem Fjord war sehr ruhig an diesem Morgen was sich positiv auf meinen Magen auswirkte
Wir waren beide super gespannt ob es uns endlich gelingen sollte eine Butt an die Leine zu bekommen,nachdem wir in bisher fast zwanzig Norwegenreise anscheinend um jeden Heilbutt einen riesen Bogen gemacht hatten.Erwartungsvoll blickten wir uns im Boot um auf der Suche nach der Kanada Geheim -Profi-erfolgsmontage aber alles was wir erblickten
waren zwei 12 lbs Hochseeruten mit Penn Rollen und mehrere
blaue 150 gr Pilker.Unser Guide meinte dann noch lakonisch
die See wäre draußen ziemlich wild aber wir würden das schon schaffen.Auf meine Frage welche Fischgründe wir beangeln würden meinte er wir hätten ca. 30 seemeilen!! zu 
fahren.Ich kann im Rückblick nur jedem raten sich vorher zu Überlegen auf was er sich da einläßt,die ca 1,5 stündige Fahrt war für mich jedenfalls eins der wlidesten Erlebnisse,kurzgesagt an Fischefüttern war gar nicht zu denken weil man sich mit aller Kraft festhalten mußte um nicht durch das Boot zu fliegen.Als in einiger Entfernung ein lt Guide Grauwal in voller Länge aus dem aufgewühlten Meer sprang um in einer riesigen Gischtföntäne wieder einzuschlagen war wohl keiner von uns in der Lage das richtig zu würdigen.Endlich angekommen drückte uns der Guide je eine der vorh. Ruten in die Hand und gab uns die
Instruktion den Pilker bis kurz über Grund abzulassen und die Ruten dann nicht mehr zu bewegen,er hielt derweil das Boot mit langsamer Fahrt gegen die Drift an der Stelle bzw.
verlangsamte die Drift so sehr das wir mit unseren Pilker
problemlos den Grund in ca. 100m Tiefe erreichen konnten.
Völlig ungläubig über die Methode wechselten wir nur finstere Blicke,das sollte den Erfolg bringen?Die spinnendie Ami´s hörte ich nur von Stefan.Unser Guide meinte wir sollten beim leichtesten Zittern der Rutenspitze den Anschlag setzen,was ich dann auch tat und im selben Moment den ersten Heilbutt meines Lebens drillte.Es folgten
innerhalb von nur zwei Driften insgesamt noch fünf Butt mit
einem Gewicht von jeweils ca.30-40 pfund ein echtes Erlebniss diese Fische vom Grund zu lösen und an die Oberfläche zu kämpfen.Für uns ging ein Traum in erfüllung der Guide war allerdings etwas enttäusch über die Größe der Fische.Nach einer dreiviertel Stunde wurde der wieder Kurs Richtung küste genommen um Lachse zu schleppen.Über einer flachen Bank in sichtweite der Küste sollte es auf die verschiedenen Lacharten des Pazifik gehen.In unserem Zielgebiet trauten wir unseren Augen nicht mehrere Makrelenkutter besetzt mit Anglern lagen in der Dünung und
jeweils ca.20 Angler warfen von Bord Ihre Pilker aus um Lachse zu fangen,vereinzelt wurden Fische gefangen und an den Bordwand hochgekurbelt,ganze Familien standen an der Reling und versuchten ihr Glück.Bei und wurden zwei downrigger montiert und mit 14 ft zweihand Fliegenruten bestückt ,als Köder kamen Gummioktupusse an die Leine und ab gings in die Tiefe,hd. es ging nicht weil der Köder schon beim absinken genommen wurde,der Drill mit Achsrolle
und dem ungewöhnten Gerät war äußerst spannend und 
hinterließ in Recordzeit Blasen auf unseren Fingern.
Wir fingen Schlag auf Schlag Coho,Chinook(King),Chum und Sockeye Lachse.In kurzer Zeit waren über zwanzig Fische
gedrillt und zurückgesetzt wir behielten jeweils nur zwei Lachse zum Verzehr.Das Gewicht der Fische betrug zwischen
3 und 5 Kilo wobei Stefan natürlich wiedermal den dicksten an Land zog unser Guide rümpfte mal wieder die Nase und entschuldigte sich x mal für die "kleinen" Fische was bei uns nur Kopfschütteln auslöste.Fazit :dieser Tag war goldrichtig genutzt unser Veranstalter super und die Fänge hätten nicht besser sein können.Jetzt nicht Lachen,der Nachteil abgesehen von Preis den ich schon längst verdrängt habe,zweimal Bandscheibenvorfall.Wir sind seitdem beide Kunden diverser Krankengymnastikpraxen,was uns natürlich nicht davon abgehalten hat weiter in jedem Tümpel zu stochern sobald uns unsere Frauen mal kurz aus den Augen lassen.Aber der Höhepunkt der Reise stand uns ja noch bevor
Davon später mehr.

Petri
Heinrich


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2002)

Oh man Heinrich,schreib bloß schnell weiter.
Toller Bericht den Du hier einstellst.
Man kann nur vor Neid erblassen.


----------



## havkat (14. März 2002)

Gooiil!! #6


----------



## Platti (14. März 2002)

Komm heinrich,

tipp den zweiten. Ich hatte ganz verkrampfte Drill-Hände beim lesen. Tschüs

Platti


----------

